# 10hp tecumseh carb problem?



## Snowkingowner (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm having a problem with a late 70's snow king with a 10 hp Tecumseh. It starts with no problem, ( full choke ,2 primes, full throttle and 2 pulls and it starts every time). When i turn the choke off it runs fine for a min then starts to die, so I pull the choke back out and it picks right up and it it runs well enough to barely use. If I turn the choke off it's starts to die right away. The only way it will run with the choke off is at half throttle . It will not idle at all. So I have already cleaned the main jet(both holes top and bottom) and set it up 2 turns out and went from there. I still get the same result. I now have the carb off the engine and taken apart( float, needle,idle adjustment screw, main jet and needle). They are all now clean and ready to put back together. I read some where that if you shake the carb while it is apart ,that it should rattle. Is this true? Im not sure what to do from here.....do itry it or just get a new one? Thanks for your help!


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

No the carb should not rattle. If fully assembled and you shake it you will hear the float bounce around bending the float tab out of adjustment causing you unnecessary problems.........so don't shake it.

Inspect the needles, they have to be straight with no grooves. Chances are that the high speed needle (bottom of carb bowl) was set to lean. Start it choked and set the throttle as low as you can get it and keep it running. Slowly turn the choke off until the engine starts to stumble, at then open the high speed needle until the engine runs smooth again. Repeat until the choke is all the way off.

Now check for acceleration. Set throttle all the way open and push the governor arm with your finger until you are holding the engine speed at a idle then let go of the governor arm, the engine should accelerate smoothly to full throttle. If it doesn't the low speed needle will need readjusted.....

It's a balance but it can be achieved easily.


----------



## Snowkingowner (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks i will set it up that way and see how it goes. I have to set the float to 11/64" ...right? I don't have a drill that size, but I do have verniers , could I not just measure it?


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

I hold the carb upside down with the float and inlet needle assembly set up to work and look at the bottom of the carb where the bowl seats and make the side of the float opposite the pin slightly higher. The float will rest at a slight angle.

Put the bowl back on and blow into the fuel line nozzle while upside down, no air should get through. Now turn the carb right side up and blow through the fuel nozzle again, air should freely pass through.


----------



## Snowkingowner (Feb 7, 2011)

Ahhhh.....i see. Sweet, i will try it out. Thanks again.


----------

